
Fascism in America: Are We There Yet? - matttproud
http://www.bidstrup.com/fascism.htm
======
DarkKomunalec
"believing the largely non-existent left in the United States is capable of
such a thing."

I think the left does very much exist in the US - see the support that Sanders
got on a more or less socialist platform. The issue is the economic left has
no political power (unions in decline, the anaemic healthcare reform that
Obama passed is being pushed back, etc.). The 'social' left, on the other
hand, does have power (e.g. gay marriage is legal and widely accepted, and the
extreme pushback to border control and enforcement of immigration law).

This contrasts with my own country (which shall remain unnamed), where on
economic grounds, the left is strong (state funded education and healthcare,
strong public transit and social safety nets), but, in some social areas at
least, it's weak - the marriage equality referendum failed, and the very
lukewarm, centrist party in power, put up a border wall within weeks of
fearing we might need it, to little fanfare. Contrast that with Trump's loud
threats of a wall, and the accompanying accusations of Nazism, which hasn't
yet amounted to much.

